# Has anyone heard of RackMine?



## taikhoonmun (Nov 27, 2014)

Hi guys, i want to find a cheap offshore vps services and i encounter a host called RackMine. Have anyone heard of rackmine.com before? they offered quite cheap vps hosting.... any other recommendation ? TQ


----------



## Nett (Nov 27, 2014)

Not bad for a Malaysia VPS. Wonder which datacenter they use though.


----------



## comXyz (Nov 27, 2014)

Looks like an old domain, but cannot find much info about them on Google.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Nov 27, 2014)

It seems like a new operation that started up recently.

Facebook page created November 19th, 2014.  

Earliest Tweet was November 24th, 2014.  

Google Search shows latest activity on WHT from 2003 (exact same thread as this for the first one, notice the signature of the guy who responded to the first thread is the same guy who responded in the second thread, and the IP of the RackMine website and the website IP of the guy who responded are from the same company, just pointing out something interesting).

Not bad for Malaysian VPS.  The website itself needs editing and fixing though.  

Company registered in Hong Kong as Rackmine Limited as of August 18th, 2014.  Everything checks out


----------



## Nett (Nov 27, 2014)

https://cloud.rackmine.com/submitticket.php : No support departments found. Please try again later.


----------



## rmlhhd (Nov 27, 2014)

Nett said:


> https://cloud.rackmine.com/submitticket.php : No support departments found. Please try again later.


That could be because your not signed in, they've probably disabled ticketing for not clients.


----------



## Nett (Nov 27, 2014)

@rmlhhd I am signed in. Their PayPal account seems to be unverified as well.


----------



## ihatetonyy (Nov 27, 2014)

Either someone bought the old domain and decided to see if they could use the prior company's goodwill (see the FAQ page) or the company reorganized itself in Hong Kong - the prior iteration of RackMine.com had a Malaysian phone number while this one has a HK phone number.

Worthless these days considering DIDs are (often literally) a dime a dozen but something to add.


----------



## MannDude (Nov 27, 2014)

taikhoonmun said:


> Hi guys, i want to find a cheap offshore vps services and i encounter a host called RackMine. Have anyone heard of rackmine.com before? they offered quite cheap vps hosting.... any other recommendation ? TQ


How did you hear about them? Based on the information in this thread it appears that you may be associated with them.


----------



## sv01 (Nov 27, 2014)

Oh my GHOST. ID -> MY


traceroute to 124.150.142.173 (124.150.142.173), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
 1  sv01.router (192.168.1.254)  1.535 ms  1.522 ms  1.501 ms
 2  36.71.136.1 (36.71.136.1)  25.721 ms  25.726 ms  25.719 ms
 3  180.252.1.165 (180.252.1.165)  24.960 ms  27.049 ms  28.542 ms
 4  61.94.171.69 (61.94.171.69)  31.654 ms  31.683 ms  31.680 ms
 5  180.240.193.42 (180.240.193.42)  50.372 ms  50.384 ms  50.784 ms
 6  180.240.193.41 (180.240.193.41)  47.658 ms * *
 7  180.240.192.74 (180.240.192.74)  198.712 ms  198.756 ms  200.011 ms
 8  any2ix.coresite.com (206.72.210.183)  238.958 ms  238.935 ms  221.497 ms
 9  ge-1-1-2.br-gw-1-lax-pip.us.globaltransit.net (124.158.250.14)  226.473 ms ge-0-1-2.br-gw-1-lax-pip.us.globaltransit.net (124.158.250.6)  226.705 ms  228.565 ms
10  ae-2.cr-gw-2-sin-pip.sg.globaltransit.net (124.158.224.17)  215.283 ms  232.921 ms  216.293 ms
11  ae-10.cr-gw-1-sin-pip.sg.globaltransit.net (124.158.224.61)  233.119 ms  217.579 ms  202.838 ms
12  ae-1.cr-gw-1-kul-pip.my.globaltransit.net (61.11.210.1)  221.841 ms  221.193 ms  219.337 ms
13  xe-1-2-0-0.edge-gw-2-kul-pip.my.globaltransit.net (61.11.211.175)  220.288 ms  219.208 ms  219.628 ms
14  124.158.230.22 (124.158.230.22)  262.156 ms  245.162 ms  261.737 ms
15  124.150.142.173 (124.150.142.173)  222.034 ms  205.675 ms  225.299 ms
ID -> SG -> US -> SG - MY

Refund


RackMine is not practiced any refund policy.
And ToS only for *Web and Email Hosting*, where's ToS for VPS


----------



## TurnkeyInternet (Nov 27, 2014)

I'm probably a bit biased - but unless you see a verified business paypal I'd never send them money.  I understand other countries work different - but, I wouldn't trust anything but a free trial to any provider without verified business entity, working verified paypal (or merchant account of some sort), plus a phone number and email/support ticket system that replies.  So many to choose from that the minimum standard I selected seems so basic.


----------



## fm7 (Nov 27, 2014)

Singapore/DigitalOcean:~# traceroute www.rackmine.com
traceroute to www.rackmine.com (124.150.142.173), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets

 


```
3 103.253.144.250 (103.253.144.250)  0.280 ms  0.283 ms
   p24218.sgw.equinix.com (202.79.197.85)  2.918 ms
 4 p24218.sgw.equinix.com (202.79.197.85)  2.755 ms
   ge-0-0-0-15.cr-gw-1-sin-pip.sg.globaltransit.net (124.158.224.57)  8.291 ms
   p24218.sgw.equinix.com (202.79.197.85)  2.892 ms
 5 ge-0-0-0-15.cr-gw-1-sin-pip.sg.globaltransit.net (124.158.224.57)  8.273 ms
   ae-1.cr-gw-1-kul-pip.my.globaltransit.net (61.11.210.1)  9.210 ms  8.815 ms
 6 xe-0-2-0-0.edge-gw-2-kul-pip.my.globaltransit.net (61.11.210.175)  8.211 ms  7.994 ms  7.964 ms
 7 xe-0-2-0-0.edge-gw-2-kul-pip.my.globaltransit.net (61.11.210.175)  7.944 ms
   124.158.230.22 (124.158.230.22)  7.936 ms  7.889 ms
 8 124.158.230.22 (124.158.230.22)  7.889 ms  7.861 ms
   124.150.142.173 (124.150.142.173)  9.808 ms
```


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Nov 27, 2014)

fm7 said:


> Singapore/DigitalOcean:~# traceroute www.rackmine.com
> 
> 
> traceroute to www.rackmine.com (124.150.142.173), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
> ...


Yep no surprise there.  I mean singapore is right there next to Malaysia.


----------



## taikhoonmun (Nov 27, 2014)

MannDude said:


> How did you hear about them? Based on the information in this thread it appears that you may be associated with them.


For ur information i looking around at http://hostgeneration.com looking for vps around singapore , malaysia and hongkong. Price around $5~10/month. I have heard of exabytes but not rackmine so i ask.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Nov 27, 2014)

I've never used a site like that or even remotely like that.  huh.  

Anyways if you're looking for specific geographic VPS locations then check ExoticVPS.com, some really useful resources there.


----------



## MartinD (Nov 28, 2014)

Going by the recent sign up and the spam posted henceforth, I'm locking this as it's clearly just a shill-type post.

Feel free to get in touch if you feel this is an error.


----------

